# Vintage Sony and Pioneer Audio Equipment



## jonathan21 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to this forum, but joined because i was reading some of your topics and you guys seem to really know your stuff. 

My father gave me some old audio equipment that he's literally had packed away for at least 20 years. Pristine condition but I have absolutely no use for any of it simply because I'm not an audiophile and I don't have the space for the large setup. I was hoping someone could tell me if these pieces of audio equipment are of value to anyone before I end up selling them too cheap or giving them away to someone who doesn't appreciate it. I tried doing research online but I couldn't find anything that helped me understand if people still enjoy using this type of audio equipment today.

Here's the specs (I can take some pics if that helps anyone):

*Sony MHC-2200CD
*Mini Hi-Fi Component system
This thing is massive and heavy

*Pioneer VSX-5400
*Audio/Video Stereo Receiver
120v

*Pioneer PD-M530
*120v 60hz

Thanks for any and all comments.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 30, 2013)

Well the Sony MHC-2200CD sold on ebay

You could ask this guy how much his sold for
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sony-MHC-22...Amp-CD-Tuner-Tape-Aux-3way-spkr-/261164910669

In fact finding a lot of it on ebay so might be worth putting it on there as it looks like you could make a nice bundle of money.


Thinking about $110 + postage.


----------



## jonathan21 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks, I guess some people still prefer this older equipment. Appreciate the ebay find.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd say 50-70 for each of the Pioneers.


----------

